# Windows 10 update broke my computer...



## Phil8989 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello, I was hoping someone could help me with an issue that I have, I was updating to windows 10 from windows 8 on my acer aspire V7 laptop when someone closed it, now every time I open it, it shows me the acer logo then open to the update progression which is stuck a 64% then shut down and restart itself only to do the same exact loop over and over again please help !


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

When you say *"closed it"* and *"opened it"*, are you referring to closing and opening the laptop's display lid or are you referring to turning off the laptop and turning it back on?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phil8989 (Jul 30, 2015)

Turning on and off


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to press and hold in the power button for about 5 seconds in order to do a hard shutdown of a computer.

I find it hard to believe that someone would do that while a computer is in the process of upgrading from Windows 8 to Windows 10.

If it did happen and the upgrade process was interrupted, you pretty much now have a non-functioning laptop.

I've never owned or used a Windows 8 computer, so I'm not familiar with its recovery or reinstall procedures.

Hopefully, someone else here will jump in and help you.

What's the exact serial number and/or SNID number on that laptop?

What country do you live in?

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Phil,
I suggest that the first thing you'll want to make sure is that you have any files you don't want to lose. 
I don't know whether you backed them up before attempting the upgrade, and of course having a machine which won't turn on makes it hard to copy them normally! 
If you don't have adequate backups, you probably still have a couple of options, because it should just be the Windows OS which is broken. You can try to boot a Linux Live CD, or take the hard drive out and connect it to a working machine.

Then, as flavallee says, I wouldn't hold out much hope for repairing your current situation. Your best chance at success is simply to wipe back to factory defaults.
If you have burned recovery DVDs in the past, use these. If not, try using the inbuilt recovery partition, as detailed here.
Note that if the machine came with Windows 8, this will put you back to Windows 8. In particular, if you want to have another go at upgrading to Windows 10, you will have to upgrade to Windows 8.1 first.


----------



## Phil8989 (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't really care for what is inside the computer if I can reset it to factory mode i need to know how since I can't even start it up..


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Please answer the 2 questions in the last part of post #4.

We need to get that laptop correctly identified so we try to locate the support site for it.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phil8989 (Jul 30, 2015)

Its from Canada the SNID 34202002676
S/N NXMBRAA00334204E3A7600


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> acer aspire V7 laptop





> Its from Canada the SNID 34202002676
> S/N NXMBRAA00334204E3A7600


According to that SNID number at the Canadian site, you have a *Acer Aspire V7-582P* notebook that came with Windows 8 64-bit.
(Click the thumbnail image to enlarge and read it)

Since you can't load Windows 8 to use the Acer Recovery Management app, and I doubt that you created a recovery disc kit for that notebook, you need to try to get help from Acer.

Here is the "Contact Acer" Canadian site.


----------

